# Question about a poison bottle,



## SusanHansen (Jan 18, 2016)

Is there a chance you can help me identify this bottle? It's been in my family for years


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi, there are collectors of poison bottles on here and maybe they will have better info. My thinking is a household product like ammonia, possibly English.
Nice looking bottle and I'd be curios to know how much it holds?


----------



## SusanHansen (Jan 20, 2016)

cowseatmaize said:


> Hi, there are collectors of poison bottles on here and maybe they will have better info. My thinking is a household product like ammonia, possibly English.
> Nice looking bottle and I'd be curios to know how much it holds?




It holds about 16oz


----------



## deenodean (Jan 29, 2016)

Can you post a picture?


----------



## deenodean (Jan 29, 2016)

deenodean said:


> Can you post a picture?


Sorry, I just found your pictures. Nice bottle!


----------



## Poison_Us (Feb 13, 2016)

Must of missed this notification. Digging out the books now ;-)
It's a KR-37.  I believe it's English as it's not in my American book.  It's common. Got it listed in Cobalt and clear ranging form 6 1/2 to 7 1/2 inches. Should have a B embossed on the base.  Could be a veterinary bottle, if memory serves me right, but cant be sure.  A little out of practice these days as I dont get on here too much and havnt really been back in the hobby since the move 3 years ago.


----------

